# Hitler's secret son



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2012)

> Hitler is said to have had an affair with Mr Loret's mother, Charlotte  Lobjoie, 16, as he took a break from the trenches in June 1917.
> 
> 
> Although he was fighting the French near Seboncourt, in the northern  Picardy region, Hitler made his way to Fournes-in-Weppe, a small town  west of Lille, for regular leave.
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/9088865/Hitler-had-son-with-French-teen.html

http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/02/20/did-hitler-have-a-secret-son-with-a-french-teenager/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Marie_Loret


Jean-Marie Loret, 1918-1985, never once met Hitler, his father, and all he knew was that his father was an unidentified German soldier fighting in the first world war. He always knew his father was a German soldier but after the second world war, his mother told him his father was in fact Adolf Hitler. There is a lot of controversy surrounding the issue, and DNA tests with Hitler's longest-living relatives (presumably rather distant) show that Loret and Hitler may not be related, however the evidence provided suggests otherwise, such as Charlotte Lobjoe's stories about her sexual relationships with Hitler, and even one of Hitler's paintings are of Lobjoe!

Plus, the resemblance is utterly striking. 







It is only decided that Loret _could_ be Hitler's son. Loret also wrote a book that was published in 1981, but I have yet to find it. 

Wheee, history!


----------



## Aetius (Feb 28, 2012)

Jeez, why does Hitler have so many weird children?


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 28, 2012)

Sheesh, I bet that news made him popular. :v


----------

